# Even Nikon Prefers Canon...



## rumorzmonger (Mar 2, 2012)

Looks like even Nikon prefers the Canon EOS 5D Mark II for video... 

http://www.steves-digicams.com/news/whoops_nikon_uses_canon_dslr_footage_to_launch_d800.html


----------



## NormanBates (Mar 2, 2012)

wow


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 2, 2012)

This was discussed somewhere on here before. It's an embarassment for Nikon, certainly, and the copyright infringement is despicable.


----------



## JPL_1020 (Mar 2, 2012)

That's really embarrassing!!! :


----------



## cx1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Priceless.


----------



## AmbientLight (Mar 2, 2012)

What will N***n do next? : I would love to see some photos of N***n managers' faces once they found out that a Canon EOS 5D Mark II was used in producing their promo video, of course those photos being shot with a Canon EOS 1Ds Mark III ;D.


----------



## well_dunno (Mar 2, 2012)

copyright infringement?!  Did not think they were in such a hopeless situation...


----------



## rumorzmonger (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm sure it was done by some local PR firm and not Nikon Corporate... but talk abut embarrassing just the same.


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 3, 2012)

Since they imply the images were from a Nikon Camera, it could be seen as fraud, but its most likely stupidity.


----------



## takoman46 (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow... why wouldn't Nikon produce their own sequences using the camera being advertised? I'll leave that open ended lol. Talk about epic fail...  ;D


----------



## vuilang (Mar 3, 2012)

What-A-SHAME............. SHAME ON YOU NIKON...

i cant believe it's actually happended.

i hope TSO compensated like at least $million ....


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 3, 2012)

Ahhhh, completely made my day.
=D


----------



## Benighted (Mar 3, 2012)

*Nikon used Canon dslr footage to launch d800?*

I don't know if this has been up before but I haven't seen it before:

http://www.steves-digicams.com/news/whoops_nikon_uses_canon_dslr_footage_to_launch_d800.html

Thats just wierd if it is true ... But well, we know that 5DMkII is a good camera


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Nikon used Canon dslr footage to launh d800?*

Already under discussion here

Hilarious 
;D


----------



## Benighted (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Nikon used Canon dslr footage to launh d800?*

I had a hunch that it hadn't been missed by this forum, but looking for it I could not find anything... Been to busy at work to see this tidbit, really scary that a big company like that makes a mistake like that :S


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Nikon used Canon dslr footage to launh d800?*

Scary? I found it hilarious. D_Rochat's picture on that thread just added to the overall effect


----------



## JustinTArthur (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Nikon used Canon dslr footage to launh d800?*

Yea, what a blunder. The update from TSO Photography, whose footage had been reproduced in the promo:


> I want to thank Kimito Uemura & Nikon for taking swift action, and resolving this issue quickly. They have taken every step to have the video removed, and will do everything possible to avoid this from happening again in the future. This matter is now fully resolved between the two of us.


Source: TSO Photography Facebook Wall


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Nikon used Canon dslr footage to launch d800?*

The difference being that is Dan Chung (an photographer from the Guardian, who uses Nikon, but bought a 5DII to shoot video). Not an official Canon (or Nikon, for that matter).

But, he was a Nikon user, which means that he chose something far better, but didn't have the cash to get everything else that goes with it. ;D


----------



## idimoe (Mar 3, 2012)

This reminds of those "I'm a PC" commercials from Microsoft that were made to counter Apple's "I'm a Mac" commercials back in 2008.

Microsoft's commercials were created with a Mac. Fail.

http://gizmodo.com/5052790/microsoft-im-a-pc-ads-were-created-using-a-mac


----------



## psolberg (Mar 3, 2012)

you're right. nobody is going to buy it now because the guy they hired used canon and clearly that makes the d800 no good.


----------



## psolberg (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Nikon used Canon dslr footage to launch d800?*

so when canon hires an ad agency and they shoot with purpose build video cameras made by sony, that means canon is no good?


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Mar 3, 2012)

psolberg said:


> you're right. nobody is going to buy it now because the guy they hired used canon and clearly that makes the d800 no good.



It's not that, it's a combination of the footage implying it was taken by the D800, and also the possible copyright infringement:

TSO Photography (who did some of the shots from that clip):
"A bit surprised to see Nikon using some of my video clips in the world launch of the Nikon D800 camera in Bangkok on the 7th without contacting me. Especially since Canon is one of my sponsors, and I use a 5DII."


----------



## eeek (Mar 3, 2012)

As a follow up from TSO Photography:

"I want to thank Kimito Uemura & Nikon for taking swift action, and resolving this issue quickly. They have taken every step to have the video removed, and will do everything possible to avoid this from happening again in the future. This matter is now fully resolved between the two of us."


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Nikon used Canon dslr footage to launch d800?*



psolberg said:


> so when canon hires an ad agency and they shoot with purpose build video cameras made by sony, that means canon is no good?



You miss the point!! Nikon showed the video as though it came from their camera, it was fraudelent.


----------



## rumorzmonger (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't read Norwegian, but apparently Nikon has offered payment plus an official apology as compensation for stealing his work...

http://www.dagbladet.no/2012/03/03/nyheter/kamera/nikon/canon/tabbe/20515443/


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 4, 2012)

rumorzmonger said:


> I don't read Norwegian, but apparently Nikon has offered payment plus an official apology as compensation for stealing his work...
> 
> http://www.dagbladet.no/2012/03/03/nyheter/kamera/nikon/canon/tabbe/20515443/



Would be interesting to note if his contract with Canon will allow him to accept payments from Nikon...


----------



## rumorzmonger (Mar 4, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> Would be interesting to note if his contract with Canon will allow him to accept payments from Nikon...



There is a difference between accepting payment for services and accepting compensation for damages...


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 5, 2012)

What damages? There was no damage done, all Nikon can do now is offer payment for use of his images...


----------

